# 1966 Huffy Silver Jet



## partsguy (Apr 22, 2011)

When I bought this, I thought I had bought an Eldorado. Well, I got my light and switch in today and it turns out, that I had two factory slots for a switch. It came with something else other than a light. So I thought maybe there is some lettering left on the gaurd. I got forensic with it and found that it was really a "Silver Jet". I can't find much on this model except only a handful of pics and thats about it. I suspect the other thing in the tank was a horn. Basically, it was Huffy's answer to the Murray built Flight/Liner bikes (Spaceliner/Cosmic Flyer/Meteor Flite, etc). The frame and fork was once chrome (I think I can save it!).

My questions are:

1. Besides the horn issue (if that is what it is missing in the tank) is everything else here pretty much correct for the bike? If not, what I am missing?
2. Should this bike have a Komet Super rear hub? It seems out of place on a 1966 bike.
3. What could it be worth after I fix it? (most likely less than what I spent to restore as usual)

Here are some pics, the guts of the headlight are inside, I'm tinkering with them:


----------



## Old rim (Apr 24, 2011)

Your right--could not find any Tank info for a Silver Jet--please keep us posted on any updates


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 24, 2011)

The tank I have like that has a toggle switch for the horn and the light. The light switch is an on off switch closest to the light. The back one is spring loaded switch that's on only when you hold it. The horn guts are missing from mine too. What's the front fender ornament? In very good condition you might get $150 to $175 on the feebay if your patient


----------



## partsguy (Apr 24, 2011)

The ornament if of a jet airplane. That same part was used on the Eldorado models for 1965 as well (I know a friend with a beautiful example). So thats 1966 Silver Jet and '65-'66 Eldorado that has that. Mine is in sad shape, but the fact that it has it is awsome. They always gone, so any shape, having it is a plus.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, does anybody know if that rack correct? Since I thought it was an Eldorado, I was buying Eldorado parts. Also, if anyone has a horn assembly, please PM me.


----------

